
The Emacs Widget Library - licorna
https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_mono/widget.html
======
jibal
What's the news here? The widget library has been around since 2000. The
comments seem to have devolved into yet another vi/emacs debate, but the
article isn't about emacs per se.

------
milkytron
After using vim for years and becoming what I would consider proficient in it,
is there any reason to try out emacs? I've been wondering if I could be more
productive in it after the learning curve, or if I should spend that time
further solidifying and slightly improving my vim skills. Has anyone here used
both and have any thoughts on this?

~~~
nextos
Emacs is not just an editor, it's a text-mode Lisp machine.

If you like this idea, it does make sense to try it. Some people love Evil, a
Vim emulation layer on top of Emacs.

I do all my computing using just StumpWM, Emacs, Firefox and xterm. I'm much
happier than with my previous setup. Curses-based CLI applications don't
compose well. They are little silos.

In contrast, on Emacs everything is hackable and alive. There's a wealth of
classic packages (calc, dired, gnus, ansi-term, ess, auctex...) and modern
ones (org-mode, magit, notmuch, pdf-tools, projectile, ivy, company...) that
can let you craft a great environment.

Even if you are not a fan of huge customizations, I'm not either, small tweaks
that adapt everything to your preferred workflow really do increase
productivity. For example, my agenda view on org-mode emulates a kanban board.

I prefer to do as much of my computing as possible on a text-mode Lisp machine
for this reason. Everything is friendly and customizable alive. I do web stuff
on a regular browser inside a container: Firefox + Tridactyl. And plumbing is
left to Unix, either NixOS or a simple Linux (Arch or Slackware) on xterm.

I find that trying to move stuff that naturally falls into one of these
platforms (Emacs, Web, Unix) into another one makes me unhappy. For example,
trying to browse the web on Emacs or composing emails on a web browser.

~~~
good4parts
What type of container do you use for your browser?

~~~
nextos
Just firejail (despite the name it has no association to Firefox):

[https://firejail.wordpress.com/](https://firejail.wordpress.com/)

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firejail](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firejail)

It's super easy to use.

------
meken
Emacs can embed gtk widgets
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsXWidgets](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsXWidgets)

~~~
pjmlp
One step closer to Genera. :)

------
kovek
One thing I tried to make in Emacs was a window at the top which shows the
lines that you do not see that are unindenting from the currently visible
indentation. It would act almost like a header. Next, would be to display
these vertically inside the space created by the indentation itself. I don't
see how to pack more source code context information on a screen than that

~~~
anotheryou
did it work? can you share?

I imagine a sticky header for the last line of any text from another level, is
that would you built?

~~~
anotheryou
edit: found a plugin that does it nicely for org-mode :) org-sticky-header

